# Écouteurs iPod fragiles



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Voilà j'ai acheté un iPod 5Go en Mars (mon anniversaire en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais peut importe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et les écouteurs sont abimés depuis Juin c'est à dire que la gaine s'est rompue et que les fils sont à nu près de l'écouteur droit (j'ai pas de photo là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Je contait m'acheter les nouveaux pour Noël (enfin me faire acheter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et j'aimerais savoir si ils sont suffisament solide de ce point de vue là et si on peut les renvoyer à la garantie. Peut-être que le fait qu'ils soient plus petit change quelque chose Autre chose: mon frère qui a le même iPod (pour info c'était en Juin son anni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) a également cassé ses écouteurs mais en trois endroits différents ce qui fait que l'on n'entend plus que dans l'écouteur droit et que les aigus donc c'est vraiment horrible je vous laisse imagninez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















J'en profite pour lancer un petit sondage:
[pollstart]
[polltitle=Quels écouteurs pour le iPod?]
[polloption=J'ai réussi à conserver les écouteurs originaux en bon état et il me conviennent parfaitement]
[polloption=Je l'ai ai abimé mais ils marchent encore et je vais m'en racheter]
[polloption=Ils sont pourraves et ça fait longtemps qu'ils sont dans leur boîte]
[pollstop]

_PS: Mon frère et moi on n'est pas des maniaquos-soigneux mais bon quand même c'est pas du solide même si c'est pas les premiers écouteurs que je casse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## maousse (16 Novembre 2002)

C'est ça les enfants gâtés, ça casse leurs jouets et ça pleure après !


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Note que c'est le plus gros cadeau que j'ai jamais eu!


----------



## SirRobin (16 Novembre 2002)

J'ai eu le même problème. J'ai acheté mon ipod 5 go en avril, et le cable des écouteurs s'est dénudé. À mon avis, cela vient du fait que son extrémité est droite, contrairement à d'autres écouteurs, dont l'extrémité est recourbée. Si l'on met l'ipod à l'envers dans une poche (pour avoir accès aux boutons, sachant que l'on n'a pas la version avec commande sur le cable), le fil se plie forcémént et se casse au bout de 3 mois (dans mon cas)j'espère que je me suis fait comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plusieurs solutions : garder l'ipod à l'endroit dans sa poche OU
acheter des écouteurs à extrémité courbe (ce que j'ai fait, en achetant des sony pas mals du tout et pas chers) OU
acheter la nouvelle version des écouteurs Apple, avec télécommande (mais à 50, il est permis d'hésiter)


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

Autre détail important: comme le truc muche est droit comme tu le dis ça me casse le iPod carrément!!! C'est à dire que j'ai trois morceaux de plastique félés là où on branche les écouteurs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






SuperGlue rulezzz


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2002)

Il est vrai qu'il faut faire attention aux écouteurs. J'ai deux ipods, un 5go de février dernier et un 20go d'octobre, et il est clair que les nouveaux ecouteurs sont meilleurs que les anciens : plus petits , meilleure restitution des basses; mais surtout, il y a la télécommande qui est Geniale. Seul point moins positif; la longueur des cables : c'est long, long...


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2002)

'

Et voici le sondage de Kamkil (seuls les modérateurs peuvent en publier)...

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1037469854Le Gognol">


*Quels écouteurs pour le iPod?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />J'ai réussi à conserver les écouteurs originaux en bon état et il me conviennent parfaitement
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Je l'ai ai abimé mais ils marchent encore et je vais m'en racheter
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Ils sont pourraves et ça fait longtemps qu'ils sont dans leur boîte
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

'+


----------



## deadlocker (16 Novembre 2002)

Faites comme moi, téléphonez à Apple et zzzoup vous recevez 3 jours après de nouveaux écouteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




niark niak niark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous allez cherchez de ces solutions vous...


----------



## kamkil (17 Novembre 2002)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *Et voici le sondage de Kamkil (seuls les modérateurs peuvent en publier)...*


Merci legognol, j'attendait que quelqu'un passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre j'ai fait une grosse faute: c'est les pas l'ai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Justement je voulais savoir sous quel motifs on peut renvoyer son iPod au SAV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La molette déconne souvent en plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous pensez qu'on peut se le faire changer ou du moins réparer?
Ce serait cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait qu'est-ce que tu leur a dit pour avoir de nouveaux écouteurs??


----------



## SirRobin (17 Novembre 2002)

J'ai pour ma part passé 2 semaines à courir de Computer Bench (où j'avais acheté mon ipod) à Apple et vice versa, sans réussir à me faire remplacer les ecouteurs. La SAV prétendait qu'Apple n'avait pas constaté de séries d'écouteurs défectueux. En gros, j'étais le  *seul*  à qui le pb était arrivé : la preuve que nan !!!


----------



## Jean lefort2 (18 Novembre 2002)

J'ai mon IPOD depuis novembre 2001 et aucun pb avec les écouteurs.

par conter j'ai acheté les nouveaux avec la télécommande et la housse (la  housse est vraiment magnifique, elle est très classe) et j'en suis très très content.

la qualité des nouveaux écouteurs est tout simplement extraordinaire comparé à d'autres écouteurs.

Une qualité de son très pure et bien équlibré. A quoi sert alors l'égaliseur, à rien du tout, si peu être à dénaturer encore plus le master original.



QUE DU BON, sauf l'équaliseur que je trouve complètement merdique pour un audiophile que je suis;


----------

